# Outlook 2007 blank emails



## mikeholland (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,
I've just bought a Dell XPS M1330 laptop with Windows Vista and I installed Microsoft Office for Small Business 2007. 

When I open my emails in Outlook, half of them appear blank in the body section. There is a broken red line moving from left to right just below the ribbon. To be able to read the body text, I have to either close and open the email (up to 5 times) or hit reply and scroll down to read it.

I read somewhere else that it's caused by AVG or other antivirus programs and I should switch off the scan email. I tried that but it didn't solve the problem. 

I'm using the lastest version of Norton Antivirus 2007. I don't use AVG.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi MIke and welcome to TSF.
This does seem to be a problem for a lot of people. At present, there doesn't seem to be an answer. As you say, AVG seems to be implicated in many cases but there are as many people without AVG that are experiencing the same problem. Hopefully, Microsoft are addresing this problem but at present, I can't help I'm afraid.
Out of curiosity, try turning off the email scanning in Norton and see if that makes any difference.


----------

